# AutoCad help



## TouchDown (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone know if it's possible to merge an XREF into a file and make it 1 file?

I haven't ever done it and just by looking through the menus I'm missing if it's an option.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2010)

If memory serves, I believe you can 'bind' and xref into a drawing, making it an integral component of your dwg file you're working on rather than an xref.

Maybe try googling 'bind xref' and see what comes up. I've troubleshot more CAD stuff that way than through help.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 23, 2010)

^ VTE is right.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 23, 2010)

Type 'xref', and it'll bring up a window listing your xrefs. Highlight the one you want to bind, and then click the bind button. You can choose if you want the xref exploded or not.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks guys - that helped. The guys I'm working with in Europe use Solidworks and they kept telling me that they couldn't see everything on my print(s) I kept sending them, but they don't work with AutoCad much and didn't understand XREF.

This should work much better.

I didn't know really the difference between Bind/Insert in the Bind choice, I just selected Insert... Seemed to work fine.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 23, 2010)

We're glad to hear you are all bound up now.


----------

